

Ask HN: What size monitor(s) do you use - merrick33

I just saw some pictures of Xobni's office and one guy has 3 displays (possibly 20"). I know Mahalo uses 24" iMac's and another widescreen panel on the side.  I use a 30" cinema display, what is your ideal monitor setup?
======
pragmatic
3 19" widescreen @ work. 1 24" Dell at home. However, I spend the most time
(not by choice) working on my HP laptop (not even sure the size of the screen,
company bought it) I'd like to get 2 more monitors for home but I just don't
work enough there to make it worth it.

------
cpr
I found the 30" cinema display too large for comfort, for some odd reason. Now
I use a 24" iMac with a secondary 23" cinema display to the left. Perfect for
me.

------
cperciva
I have a 14.1" monitor, and I'm thinking of downgrading to a 13.3" monitor. I
use multiple desktops in X, but I've never seen a need for an external
monitor.

------
jackdied
A dual-head linux box (two 20" LCDs) and a windows box with a matching 20"
LCD. Running Synergy as a virtual KVM so I only need one keyboard/mouse.

------
markbao
MacBook Pro in clamshell mode with a 24" Dell Ultrasharp monitor (with
Microsoft keyboard and mouse :/)

------
brk
15" MBP plus 23" Apple Cinema at home. Plus a Mac Mini on a 22" HDTV/LCD combo
monitor next to it.

------
epi0Bauqu
I have a 19" and a 28" side by side.

------
pcestrada
30" lcd flanked by a pair of 20" lcds

------
bigtoga
Dual 22s

------
LPTS
I got a 15 in MacBook Pro and am getting a 24 or 26 in HD TV to put in my
music studio/office space to double as a second monitor (with the first being
my laptop screen).

